# URGENT: NREMT Practical Skills Help



## mikecheck (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm retaking the NREMT Practicals because mine expired. Does anyone know the 6 station skills they're testing on?


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 12, 2009)

mikecheck said:


> I'm retaking the NREMT Practicals because mine expired. Does anyone know the 6 station skills they're testing on?



nremt.org 

Go to resources to see the skill sheets


----------



## denverfiremedic (Nov 13, 2009)

rescue99 said:


> nremt.org
> 
> Go to resources to see the skill sheets



as my memory serves me ! One random medical, one random trama, airway with BVM , back boarding c-spine spider straps, cpr aid and one random staion that could be anything in your scope


----------



## denverfiremedic (Nov 13, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> as my memory serves me ! One random medical, one random trama, airway with BVM , back boarding c-spine spider straps, cpr aid and one random staion that could be anything in your scope



I ment CPR with AED use , one person rescue


----------



## rescue99 (Nov 13, 2009)

denverfiremedic said:


> I ment CPR with AED use , one person rescue



-Medical 
-Trauma Assessment 
-Random BB (long bone with Ked or Traction with long board) 
-Airway-include airway adjuncts, O2 administration, suction, Combi, BVM 1  and 2 person
-CPR (AED/CPR or Adult CPR or Infant CPR)


----------

